# Making a Dado on a miter saw??



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

Sometime soon, I hope to make a coffee table and just working out the details now instead of when a problem arises. I remember a video of someone using a miter saw (with a normal blade) to make dados for half lap joints. I'd like to do this for the corners of the top of it but unsure if this would 1) be a strong enough joint and 2) can a miter saw make a smooth enough dado, if at all?

I know that the blade on mine now is ATB so obviously have to switch it out with a rip blade for a flat bottom but if I did that, would it be accurate for a joint?

Otherwise I'll just use my router and a fence to make the cut but I thought using a miter saw might be easier.

Thanks in advance for the advice LJ's!


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

You might have to run a plane over the surface. I know that my DeWalt has a depth stop that I can engage, so I have always wondered if I could not do dados.


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

My Dewalt also has a depth stop but I'm not sure how accurate it will be but I think I'll try on some scrap. Unfortunately I don't have any planes but just picked up some scrapers which I'd think would work fine.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can do it on a sliding miter saw… most of them I expect anyway.

Just rough it out and chisel the bottom.

If you don't have a slider, forget it.


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

I do have a slider thankfully. I'll test out on some scrap and see which is easier and makes the best surface.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

